# Por Larranaga (Cuba) Belicosos Exclusivo Asia Pacifico Cigar Review - Still Evolving



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Purchased a couple of boxes of these back in 2008. I've primarily been smoking out of one of the two boxes and doing so every 6 months to see how ...

Read the full review here: Por Larranaga (Cuba) Belicosos Exclusivo Asia Pacifico Cigar Review - Still Evolving


----------

